
Never Solved, Cornell University's Dorm Fire Has Become One Man’s Obsession - dsr12
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/13/nyregion/never-solved-a-college-dorm-fire-has-become-one-mans-obsession.html
======
amvalo
> Who tries to get a Ph.D. in six years?” said Marguerite Waller, a Phud who
> became a professor of comparative literature and gender and sexuality
> studies. “It’s insane.”

This isn't explained well, but I guess they meant getting a PhD while
skipping/racing through the bachelors?

~~~
cecilpl2
Yes, they mean to get a PhD 6 years after you graduate high school.

------
neonate
[http://archive.is/hfQxX](http://archive.is/hfQxX)

------
Guph
that was painful to read through

~~~
PakG1
Out of curiosity, what drives you to push through it to the end?

------
kss238
Currently an undergrad at CU. Had never heard of this before. Interesting
article.

------
burlesona
If ever a tldr was needed, this is it.

~~~
burlesona
Ok here’s what I got:

A long time ago people died in a fire at Cornell. It was probably arson. They
never figured out who did it.

Later, some guy got obsessed with figuring it out, and thinks he’s got it.
This other guy seems real suspicious. But there’s no proof.

So the reporter went to talk to the suspicious guy, and he didn’t want to talk
about the fire.

So I guess we’ll never know.

~~~
joeframbach
This must be one of those "digests of digests" Bradbury warned us about. While
we're on the topic of arson.

